# How much does sperm quality effect Embryo quality?



## Pink Platypus (May 22, 2003)

Hi Peter,

Firstly - hope Canada was good.

We were dx with a male factor problem (poor count, motility and morphology) in early 2002, at first we were referred for ICSI but were then directed toward 'normal' IVF.

We have just completed our second IVF at the JR in Oxford. 

The first attempt we had a + but it ended in a missed m/c. The second attempt was scuppered by a messy egg retrieval that had to be abandoned.

During both procedures I have never had good quality embryos - I don't know the exact grade because the JR have a policy of not telling you. But they have suggested that it's not good and that this is nothing to do with the sperm quality, that I must have poor quality eggs. They have told me that once a sperm fertilised the egg then it's 'job is done'.

However, I've since read conflicting material that suggests that sperm quality can dictate the quality of the embryo. We are going for a review with the JR next week and I would like to have your point of view on it before we go.

Many thanks

PP
x


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Pink Platypus said:


> Hi Peter,
> 
> Firstly - hope Canada was good.
> 
> ...


----------

